# Yellow Screen On My Laptop



## matt1389 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi,
My Acer laptop is around 10 months old and has started to develop a yellow screen.

When I first turn the laptop on the whole screen will have a yellow tinge to it and will usually stay like this for 15-20 mins and then the yellow will begin to fade and flicker.

Im just wondering what this is caused by so I can seek a solution?
Also, is it something I can fix or is it somehting I will need help with?

Thanks in advance to all.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

yellow and not pink (pink could mean backlight dying out - well, AFAIK)? anyhow try it with an external monitor. if it works well with external monitor then it could be your LCD.


----------



## matt1389 (Jun 26, 2008)

I will give it a try.

It has gone back to normal after I have been away a few days, however when the fans aren't well ventilated and the laptop gets really warm it goes yellow again.
It then returns to normal if I prop it up for a few mins to let more air into the fans.

Any ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

blow the air vents out with a can of air
are you using it on a solid surface


----------

